# Neuer PC - eure Meinungen sind gefragt!



## NoXaT (22. September 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich bin relativ neu hier, würde jedoch gerne eure Meinung zu meinem neuen PC hören. Es ist mein erster Rechner, den ich mir selber zusammenbaue, hoffe also auf viele Anregungen, Kritik, Hinweise und Verbesserungsvorschläge! 

Das System:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon DG7000 green

Mainboard: MSI Z170A GAMING PRO Carbon Z170

GPU: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 WINDFORCE OC

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K

CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco

RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2133 Kit

Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W

1. Festplatte: Mushkin MKNSSDTR480GB 480 GB, Solid State Drive

2. Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB, Festplatte

System: Windows 10

Laufwerk: billiges Laufwerk, um brennen zu können

Gehäuselüfter: 4x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140 mm

Monitor: Acer G246HLBbid, LED-Monitor


Der Rechner soll hauptsächlich zum Zocken verwendet werden. Hierunter fallen auch die neuesten Spiele, die aber nicht zwangsweise auf "UItra-Einstellungen" gespielt werden müssen.

Wie bereits gesagt bin ich froh über jegliches Feedback!

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus,

NoXaT


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

Willst du denn den PC auch übertakten? Wenn ja, dann wäre ein etwas besserer Kühler ratsam, zB der normale Brocken 2, nicht der Eco, und auch RAM mit 2800 oder 3000 MHz, was du auch für 65-75€ finden solltest. Wenn du wiederum nicht übertakten willst, kannst du auch ein Board für nur 70-80€ nehmen und einen i5-6500. 


Und ich würde bei einem solchen PC auch beim Netzteil nicht zu sehr sparen. Das Hamburg reicht aus und ist für den Preis auch ganz okay, aber mit einem besseren Modell hast du mehr Sicherheit bei Leistungsspitzen und auch weniger Stromverbrauch.

Ein wenig sparen, um die Tips umzusetzen, kannst du bei den Lüftern, denn 4x solche 140er dazuzukaufen ist echt Blödsinn. Sharkoon hat recht leise Lüfter bei den Gehäusen mit dabei, und das D7000 hat ja sogar zwei 140er vorne und einen 120er hinten drin - FALLS die Dir am Ende zu laut sind, kannst du ja immer noch nachrüsten. Ich würde aber zuerst die Sharkoon-Lüfter per Board ansteuern in Abhängigkeit von der CPU-Wärme, so dass die nur schneller drehen, wenn der PC unter Last ist, oder - falls man da nicht am Board anschließen kann - die Lüfter per Adapter oder Umstecken der Stromkabel mit 7V laufen lassen. Und um den PC gut zu kühlen reichen 2x 140mm vorne und 1x 120mm DICKE aus.

Bei der Grafikkarte nehme ich an, dass du die mit 6GB nimmst und nicht die mit nur 3GB?

SSD: kannst du nehmen, aber du kannst auch die Augen offen halten, ob andere für 100-115€ mal im Angebot sind. zB bei MediaMarkt gab es in den letzten Wochen manchmal eine San Disk II für nur 99€, die ist sehr gut.


----------



## NoXaT (22. September 2016)

Danke schonmal für dein Feedback.

Ich möchte den PC nicht übertakten. Würdest du mir trotzdem eher zu dem Brocken2 anstelle des Eco raten?
Empfiehlst du die höheren MHz der RAM nur fürs übertakten, oder sollte ich auch generell auf mehr MHz setzen?
Inwieweit würden sich der i5-6500 und i5-6600k bei jeweils nicht übertakten unterscheiden?

Den Tip mit den Lüftern werde ich mir definitiv zu Herzen nehmen, danke!

Die GTX hat 6GB, richtig - habe ich vergessen dazuzuschreiben 

Die SSD wäre für 105€ zu haben und von Mushkin habe ich schon viel Gutes gehört. Oder wäre deiner Meinung nach eine andere Marke besser?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

NoXaT schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für dein Feedback.
> 
> Ich möchte den PC nicht übertakten. Würdest du mir trotzdem eher zu dem Brocken2 anstelle des Eco raten?
> Empfiehlst du die höheren MHz der RAM nur fürs übertakten, oder sollte ich auch generell auf mehr MHz setzen?
> Inwieweit würden sich der i5-6500 und i5-6600k bei jeweils nicht übertakten unterscheiden?


 wenn du nicht übertaktest, dann nimm den i5-6500. Denn Du hast vom 6600k keinen nennenswerten Vorteil. Zudem kannst du beim Board dann eben eines für 60-90€ nehmen, da muss es kein teures Z170-Board sein. Beim RAM ist dann auch DDR4-2133 passend. UND der Eco reicht dann völlig aus. 

Was du sogar überlegen kannst: evlt. kostet ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 mit einem Sockel 1150-Board für 60-80€ und 16GB DDR3-RAM in der Summe nicht mehr als das, was du anfangs vorhattest. Der Xeon ist fast so schnell wie ein Core i6-6700 und bietet auch wie der i7 Hyperthreading, d.h. wenn in ein paar Jahren die Games mal 8 Kerne besser supporten, hast du nen Vorteil gegenüber einem Core i5. Die 6000er-CPUs sind zwar neuer, aber bei gleichem Takt so gut wie gar nicht schneller als die "alten" Haswells.


Zur SSD: Mushkin ist inzwischen halt eher ne kleinere Firma bei SSDs und nicht in vielen Shops zu haben, aber ich wüsste nicht, was gegen die SSD spricht.


----------



## NoXaT (22. September 2016)

Nochmals danke für deine Meinung! 

Werde jetzt wohl den i5-6500 nehmen und auf ein etwas "schwächeres" Board setzen. Die RAM werde ich auch so lassen, das Netzteil werde ich aber, denke ich, trotzdem etwas verbessern. Und die zusätzlichen Lüfter kommen auch erstmal weg.

Vielleicht noch eine kleine Frage, die du mir bestimmt beantworten kannst:

Bei der GTX 1060  - MSI, ASUS oder GIGABYTE ?

MSI und GIGABYTE haben 2 Lüfter, die ASUS 3 - preislich liegen MSI und ASUS bei ~350€, die GIGABYTE bei ~300€.
Lohnen sich die 50€ deiner Meinung nach, oder reicht mir die GIGABYTE vollkommen aus ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

also die Gigabyte für 300€ würde ich nehmen. Die anderen beiden sind zwar gut, aber 350€ ist viel zu teuer, und die Gigabyte ist ja auch gut.  Du meinst ja die hier, oder? Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 6GB WindForce OC 6G Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU   ich vermute mal, die teuren Asus und MSI sind dann die mit dem höchsten Takt. Da hast du halt dann BIS ZU 4-5% mehr Leistung, aber 50€ mehr ist zu viel. 


Netzteil: hast du ein bestimmtes im Sinn?


----------



## NoXaT (23. September 2016)

Ok, gut. Sowas in der Richtung habe ich mir bei den Grafikkarten auch schon gedacht.

Beim Netzteil würde ich dann wahrscheinlich zum Thermaltake Berlin 630W, oder be quiet! PURE POWER 9 600W CM tendieren. 

Habe mich mal umgehört und einige Male gesagt bekommen, dass das Gehäuse nicht so gut sein soll - hast du damit Erfahrungen?

Mir wurde nun noch eine RX 480 vorgeschlagen, in Kombination mit einem Fressync Monitor - ich persönlich habe eine ziemlich große Abneigung AMD gegenüber und will mir eigentlich keine Heizung in den Rechner bauen. Oder stehe ich AMD einfach zu negativ gegenüber? Wie ist deine Meinung dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

Nimm ein Be Quiet mit 500W, das reicht DICKE. In der Spitze leistet das locker 600W, d.h. manch ein anderer Hersteller würde es als 600W-Modell vermarkten, und so ein PC wie Deine Zusammenstellung braucht maximal bei voller Last vielleicht 300-330W. 

Gehäuse: was genau soll denn da nicht gut sein? Es kann natürlich sein, dass ein gleichteures, wo nur EIN Lüfter dabei ist, beim Rest etwas "hochwertiger" ist, aber bei Preis-Leistung sind die Sharkoons an sich gut. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die schwören auf Gehäuse nicht unter 90-100€ - denen kannst du es mit nem Modell für 40-70€ NIE recht machen  


AMD: die letzte Generation war sehr stromintensiv, die neue aber ist da um Welten besser. Nvidia hat zwar immer noch nen Vorteil, aber früher waren es bei starken Karten locker 100W mehr, jetzt nur noch 30-40W. Das ist dann in der Summe kaum mehr relevant, außer du zockst jeden Tag 10h...  und den PC nennenswert wärmer haben auch die alten AMD-Karten NICHT gemacht. Deren Kern wurde zwar sehr heiß, aber das durfte er auch, und dadurch ist dann ja nicht alles um die Karte herum nennenswert wärmer geworden als bei einer ähnlich starken Nvidia-Karte. Die Hauptwärme kommt eher von der Summe der Chips, zB auch von den Spannungswandlern, und DIE wurden auch bei Nvidia sehr heíß. Und so oder so kannst du moderne Grafikkarten mit einer Custom-Kühlung und 2-3 Gehäuselüftern problemlos kühlen, ohne dass der PC laut wird. 

Der Vorteil bei einer AMD RX 480 ist halt, dass du durch FreeSync GÜNSTIGE gute Monitore bekommst. Nvidias GSync kostet beim Monitor extra, weil im Gegensatz zu AMD im Monitor ein Hardwaremodul vorhanden sein muss - du kannst da ca von 100€ mehr ausgehen bei einem ansonsten gleichguten Monitor.


----------



## NoXaT (23. September 2016)

Also sind die Thermaltakes nicht so gut? Ok, danke für den Tipp! 

Also würdest du generell nicht von der AMD abraten? Sind die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen der gtx 1060 und der RX 480 sehr hoch, bzw für einen "normalen" Gamer überhaupt bemerkbar? Bin momentan nämlich schwer am überlegen, doch zur AMD zu wechseln - ist nicht nur günstiger, sondern halt auch - wie du schon sagtest - billigere free-sync Monitore.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

NoXaT schrieb:


> Also sind die Thermaltakes nicht so gut? Ok, danke für den Tipp!


 Doch, aber speziell dieses Modell ist halt ein günstigeres mit nicht so guter Effizienz und übertriebener Leistungsangabe 



> Also würdest du generell nicht von der AMD abraten? Sind die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen der gtx 1060 und der RX 480 sehr hoch, bzw für einen "normalen" Gamer überhaupt bemerkbar? Bin momentan nämlich schwer am überlegen, doch zur AMD zu wechseln - ist nicht nur günstiger, sondern halt auch - wie du schon sagtest - billigere free-sync Monitore.


 ich würde auf keinen Fall von AMD abraten, außer du spielst echt SEHR viel, so dass der Strombedarf wirklich nennenswert auf der Jahresabrechnung zu merken ist. Die RX 480 hat mehr RAM als die GTX 1060, dafür ist die 1060 ein paar Prozent schneller. Allerdings ist eine leicht übertaktete RX 480 auch wieder schneller als eine nicht-übertaktete GTX 1060. Die sind also recht nah beieinander. Und wenn du nicht 1-2 GANZ spezielle Games hast, die Dir sehr wichtig sind und wo AMD oder Nvidia klar im Vorteil ist, sind beide Karten quasi gleichgut. Es kann halt manche Games geben, wo die RX 480 zB 20% schneller als die GTX 1060 ist, und bei anderen Games isses umgekehrt. Bei den meisten Games sind beide aber ähnlich schnell.

Und bei den "schwächeren" Karten würde ich sogar glasklar eher von Nvidia abraten: eine RX 470 für 200€ ist 40% schneller als die GTX 960, die nicht unter 190€ zu haben ist. und eine RX 460 4GB für 130€ ist genau so schnell wie die 20€ teurere GTX 950


----------



## NoXaT (23. September 2016)

Ich danke dir nochmals für deine ganze Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast! 
Werde alle deine Tips umsetzen und dann nochmal eine aktualisierte Auflistung meines Systems posten - nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen! Warst echt eine super Hilfe!!


----------



## NoXaT (23. September 2016)

So, bin denke ich soweit fertig mit dem Zusammensuchen. Bin natürlich wie immer für Kritik/Anregungen/Hinweise offen! 


Gehäuse: Sharkoon DG7000 green ( unverändert ) 


Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-B150-HD3P, Mainboard


GPU: Sapphire Radeon RX 480 NITRO+ ( 8GB )


CPU: Intel Core i5-6600 (das "K" musste weichen  )


CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2


RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2133 Kit ( unverändert )


Netzteil: be quite! PURE POWER 9 500W CM


1. Festplatte: SanDisk Ultra II SSD 2,5" 240 GB, Solid State Drive SDSSDHII - 240G - G25


2. Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB, Festplatte (unverändert)


System: Windows 10


Laufwerk: billiges Laufwerk, um brennen zu können


Gehäuselüfter: nur die Lüfter des Sharkoon


Monitor: Acer XF240H, LED-Monitor


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

Ja, da scheint alles gut zu passen. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich die 10-15€ Aufpreis für einen 6600 wirklich lohnen, denn der 6500er ist ja nur minimal weniger getaktet. Und was du mal nachsehen solltest: sind beim Board mehr als nur 2 Sata-Kabel dabei? Wenn NEIN, dann brauchst du noch eines, weil du ja SSD, HDD und DVD hast 

UND schauen, ob beim Monitor ein DisplayPort- oder DVI-D-Kabel dabei ist. Das brauchst du nämlich für 144Hz eventuell - bin aber nicht ganz sicher. Bei WQHD-Auflösung und 144Hz braucht man es, bei FulHD weiß ich es nicht genau... es kann sein, dass HDMI auch geht, wenn du ein 2.0-Kabel hast.


----------



## NoXaT (23. September 2016)

Ok, der Prozessor ist nen Fehler meinerseits - sollte eigentlich ne 6500 hin, habe zwar das K weggemacht, aber aus der 6 keine 5 
Hauptsache das ding hat genug Anschlüsse (in dem Fall 6x SATA), die Kabel sind das "kleinere Problem", aber danke für den Hinweis! 

Und der Monitor verfügt sowohl über nen DVI-D, als auch über einen DisplayPort.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

NoXaT schrieb:


> Ok, der Prozessor ist nen Fehler meinerseits - sollte eigentlich ne 6500 hin, habe zwar das K weggemacht, aber aus der 6 keine 5
> Hauptsache das ding hat genug Anschlüsse (in dem Fall 6x SATA), die Kabel sind das "kleinere Problem", aber danke für den Hinweis!
> 
> Und der Monitor verfügt sowohl über nen DVI-D, als auch über einen DisplayPort.


 Anschlüsse ja, aber die Frage ist, ob so ein KABEL dabei ist. Wenn du eh schon eines hast, ist alles okay.


----------



## NoXaT (23. September 2016)

Ja, es ist alles nötige dabei!
Nochmals danke für deine zahlreichen Feedbacks!


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. September 2016)

Bei der AMD Karte hast du außerdem den Vorteil das die DirectX12 Leistung viel besser ist als bei den NVIDIA Karten. Das ist für mich ein wichtiger Faktor wenn ich demnächst meine GTX760 in Rente schicke.


----------

